# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  τι ειναι το Inverter?

## herctrap

τα νεα κλιματιστικα ειναι inverter
η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση του γιωργου ειναι Inverter
inverter λεμε και τις μοναδες μετατροπης του DC σε AC

αλλα τι ειναι ακριβως?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

inverter  =  έξυπνα σχεδιασμένος , ενεργός  μετατροπέας ενέργειας ...   


Και για να εξερευνήσεις αυτήν την οικογένεια κυκλωμάτων , πρέπει να έχεις  πολύμετρα , 4-5 κιλά σε πολύμετρα, το λιγότερο ..

----------


## Panoss

> τα νεα κλιματιστικα ειναι inverter
> η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση του γιωργου ειναι Inverter
> inverter λεμε και τις μοναδες μετατροπης του DC σε AC
> 
> αλλα τι ειναι ακριβως?



invert = αντιστρέφω. Από dc σε ac. Μία δίοδος π.χ, μετατρέπει το ac σε dc. Το *αντίστροφο* κάνει ο inverter.
O inverter είναι μετατροπέας του συνεχούς ρεύματος σε εναλασσόμενο.
Χρησιμοποιείται σε όλες τις συσκευές που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Malvino

Κάποτε που το έψαχνα και Εγώ είχα μπερδευτεί λίγο με τους ορισμούς (Inverter, Converter, Rectifier) γιατί όλα μπορούν να μπουν στην ίδια κατηγορία ως μετατροπείς, γιατί όλοι μετατρέπουν «κάτι» σε «κάτι» άλλο. Ωστόσο έχω καταλήξει στα παρακάτω:


*Μετατροπέας DC**/AC** (Inverter**)*
Ο Inverter είναι ένας μετατροπέας του οποίου στην είσοδο συνδέεται DC τάση και τη μετατρέπει στην έξοδό του σε εναλλασσόμενη AC τάση μονοφασική ή τριφασική και ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις των καταναλωτών σε κατάλληλη συχνότητα, μορφή και τάση.
Υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία εμπορικών τύπων inverter ανάλογα με τη μορφή της AC τάσης εξόδου, της DC τάσης εισόδου, την ονομαστική ισχύ, τη μέθοδο λειτουργίας, την τεχνολογία των υλικών που χρησιμοποιούν και την αποδοτικότητα. Ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό μερικών τριφασικών inverters είναι ικανότητά τους να ανταποκρίνονται και σε μη ισορροπημένα φορτία.
Οι inverters με όχι καθαρά ημιτονοειδή τάση εξόδου είναι ακατάλληλοι για φορτία με έντονο επαγωγικό χαρακτήρα, όπως οι κινητήρες AC, γιατί υπάρχει μία σημαντική αρμονική παραμόρφωση, η οποία έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση των απωλειών άρα και την εμφάνιση ενός χαμηλού βαθμού απόδοσης του inverter. Ωστόσο, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για ωμικά φορτία όπως οι λάμπες πυρακτώσεως και μέσα θέρμανσης.
Οι inverters με όσο το δυνατόν πιο ομοιόμορφο ημιτονοειδές σήμα είναι κατάλληλοι για όλα τα φορτία ακόμα και για υπολογιστές, ψυγεία, τηλεοράσεις και άλλα.
Βαθμός απόδοσης του inverter ορίζεται το πηλίκο της αποδιδόμενης ισχύς προς την ισχύ που καταναλώνεται για την παραγωγή αυτής, για αυτό και οι Inverters με καθαρά ημιτονοειδές σήμα έχουν και μεγάλο βαθμό απόδοσης.

*Μετατροπέας AC**/DC** (Rectifier**)*
Οι περισσότερες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές όπως οι τηλεοράσεις, τα στερεοφωνικά και οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές χρειάζονται DC τάση για να λειτουργήσουν. Αφού η τάση του δικτύου είναι εναλλασσόμενη, το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να μετατραπεί η AC τάση του δικτύου σε DC. Για τη διαδικασία αυτή χρησιμοποιείται ένας μετατροπέας AC/DC.
Ο μετατροπέας AC/DC είναι μια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη που ανορθώνει την εναλλασσόμενη μονοφασική ή τριφασική τάση εισόδου του σε συνεχή τάση εξόδου και αποτελεί μια τελειοποιημένη μορφή ανορθωτικής διάταξης συνδυάζοντας μία κλασική ανόρθωση και ένα μετατροπέα DC/DC.
Τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός ανορθωτή ποικίλουν όπως και στον inverter με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό και σε αυτή την περίπτωση την τάση εξόδου του ανορθωτή. Η τάση εξόδου δηλαδή το πόσο καλά έχει μετατρέψει την AC σε DC τάση, καθορίζει και την ποιότητά του.


*Μετατροπέας DC**/DC (converter)*
Οι μετατροπείς DC/DC είναι ηλεκτρονικές διατάξεις οι οποίες έχουν τη δυνατότητα μετασχηματισμού της DC τάσης εισόδου σε DC τάση εξόδου με μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη τιμή. Έχουν εφαρμογή κυρίως στα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, όπως ενός φορητού υπολογιστή, που χρειάζονται διαφορετική τιμή τάσης από αυτή της κύριας μπαταρίας.

*Μετατροπέας AC**/AC** (converter)*
Όμοια με τους DC/DC μετατροπείς οι AC/AC μετατροπείς είναι ηλεκτρονικές διατάξεις οι οποίες έχουν τη δυνατότητα μετασχηματισμού της AC τάσης και συχνότητας εισόδου σε AC τάση και συχνότητας εξόδου με μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη τιμή. Λόγω της δυνατότητάς τους να ρυθμίζουν την τάση αλλά και τη συχνότητα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για παράδειγμα στην ομαλή εκκίνηση κινητήρων.

*Μετασχηματιστές (transformers**)*
Οι μετασχηματιστές είναι ηλεκτρικές διατάξεις που μετατρέπουν την AC τάση εισόδου τους σε AC τάση εξόδου διαφορετικού επιπέδου. Η μετατροπή που κάνουν μοιάζει με αυτή των AC/AC converters με τη διαφορά ότι οι μετασχηματιστές μεταβάλουν μόνο την τιμή της τάσης και όχι της συχνότητας. Για το λόγο αυτό χρησιμοποιούνται για παράδειγμα στην ανύψωση και υποβίβαση της τάσης στη μεταφορά της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για μεγάλες αποστάσεις.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* επειδή έχω μόνο ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι αυτά που γράφω μπορεί να είναι και λάθος. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διορθώσει.



Φιλικά
Malvino

----------


## nickostro

τα inverter κλιματιστικά μειώνουν τους ρυθμούς λειτουργίας/κατανάλωσης ανάλογα με το πόσο η θερμοκρασία δωματίου έχει φτάσει την επιθυμητή,αντίθετα με τα παλιά που δούλευαν μόνο σε μόουντ ον/οφ και όποτε είχες έστω και μικρή απόκλιση από την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία άρχιζαν να δουλεύουν στο φουλ.

----------


## antonis_x

Στο θέμα μας τώρα.
Ηρακλή για την απορία σου πάνω στα inverter και non inverter air-condition μπορείς να δεις εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51701
ή και με googlaρισμα εδώ: http://singapore-aircon-inverter.blogspot.com/

----------


## Malvino

Από τα 26 ποστ αν εξαιρέσουμε 2,3 όλα τα άλλα έχουν γραφτεί για κράξιμο.
Γιατί λάβατε ως καρφί αυτό που έγραψα. Ψάχνατε ευκαιρία; Εγώ ίσα ίσα συμφωνώ με το Κυριάκο69 ότι είναι πολύ σοβαρό το θέμα και δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις και ζήτησα βοήθεια και από σάς, που είναι το κακό; 

Επί του θέματος.
Από αυτά εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51701
http://singapore-aircon-inverter.blogspot.com/
που έδωσε ο antonis_z (αν και το αγγλικό site με ζάλισε λίγο με τα χρώματα και δεν το διάβασα όλο) βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι η χρήση του inverter είναι για την ομαλή εκκίνηση του κινητήρα. Εκεί είναι που είχα μπερδευτεί και εγώ. Γιατί να λένε inverter το κλιματιστικό αφού ο inverter κάνει μετατροπή της dc τάσης σε ac και όχι converter που είναι για ac to ac τάση με τη ρύθμιση συχνότητας.


Φιλικά
Malvino

----------


## Λυκιδευς

εχουμε inverter για ομαλη εκκινηση κινητηρα
εχουμε inveter για μετατροπη ενεργειας
εχουμε ιnverter στα ηλεκτρονικα (πυλη not)
εχουμε inverter στα Α/C σημαίνει την ικανότητα της μονάδας για να ρυθμίσει τη συνεχή ροή της μεταφοράς θερμικής με την αλλαγή της ταχύτητας του συμπιεστή
αρα καποιος εκανε πατατα με τις ονοματολογιες

----------


## billtech

> Από τα 26 ποστ αν εξαιρέσουμε 2,3 όλα τα άλλα έχουν γραφτεί για κράξιμο.
> Γιατί λάβατε ως καρφί αυτό που έγραψα. Ψάχνατε ευκαιρία; Εγώ ίσα ίσα συμφωνώ με το Κυριάκο69 ότι είναι πολύ σοβαρό το θέμα και δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις και ζήτησα βοήθεια και από σάς, που είναι το κακό; 
> 
> Επί του θέματος.
> Από αυτά εδώ:
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51701
> http://singapore-aircon-inverter.blogspot.com/
> που έδωσε ο antonis_z (αν και το αγγλικό site με ζάλισε λίγο με τα χρώματα και δεν το διάβασα όλο) βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι η χρήση του inverter είναι για την ομαλή εκκίνηση του κινητήρα. Εκεί είναι που είχα μπερδευτεί και εγώ. Γιατί να λένε inverter το κλιματιστικό αφού ο inverter κάνει μετατροπή της dc τάσης σε ac και όχι converter που είναι για ac to ac τάση με τη ρύθμιση συχνότητας.
> 
> ...



φιλε μαλβινο δεν το νομιζω να ελαβε κανεις σαν καρφι αυτο που εγραψες...μαλλον ολοι ασχοληθηκαν με την απαντηση στο #2. 
δηλαδη τι ειναι αυτη η απαντηση? απλα επειδη καποιος θελει σημασια στο #2 πεταγετε και μιλαει?κατσε λιγο...ναι οπως βλεπεις ολοι τον κραζουμε αφου αυτος μας προκαλει.λες και ο Ηρακλης που ανοιξε το θεμα το ανοιξε για να πει ο καθενας οτι ειναι δυσκολη οικογενεια κυκλωματων. το ξερει οτι ειναι δυσκολη οικογενεια κυκλωματων. γιαυτο και ζητησε και καποια βοηθεια απο καποιους που ισως εχουν μαθει αυτη την οικογενεια.
κανεις δεν κατηγορησε το ποστ #4 νομιζω που απαντησες στον ηρακλη.
δηλαδη ο Ηρακλης λες να μην ηξερε οτι υπαρχουν εγκυκλοπαιδιες και περιμενε τον αλλον να του πει να παει να ψαξει σε εγκυκλοπαιδιες?
κατσε λιγο δηλαδη..επειδη ο καθε κομπλεξαρισμενος και κολλημενος με της fluke τα πολυμετρα θελει να πει οτι του κατεβει οι αλλοι πρεπει να τον ανεχονται?
μηπως δεν φταιει το δασος(ολοι οι αλλοι) αλλα το δεντρο(αυτος)?

φιλικα προς τον Μαλβινο....

----------

hukgys (08-06-11)

----------


## Malvino

Ας θεωρήσουμε ότι ηρέμησαν λίγο τα πράματα...

Όπως είπε και ο nickostro στο post 24 χοντρικά η τεχνολογία «inverter» είναι για την εξομάλυνση λειτουργίας μιας συσκευής ώστε αυτή να μην εργάζεται ως on/off άλλα και σε ενδιάμεσα στάδια.
Επειδή αναφέρθηκαν ως μονάδες τα κλιματιστικά και η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση θα αναφερθώ σε αυτά.
Και στα δύο για την ομαλή λειτουργία τους γίνεται κυρίως με τη ρύθμιση της συχνότητας. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό μετατρέπεται η AC τάση του δικτύου σε DC (rectifier) και μετά μετατρέπεται η DC τάση σε AC (inverter) στην επιθυμητή τάση-συχνότητα. Το επιθυμητό μέγεθος της τάσης-συχνότητας το καθορίζει(ανάλογα με τις απιτήσεις) ο μικροεπεξεργαστής που συνεργάζεται με τον Inverter.
Με όλες αυτές τις μετατροπές βέβαια υπάρχει και απώλεια ενέργειας η οποία όμως είναι πολύ μικρή σε σχέση με το αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό γιατί όταν για παράδειγμα η θερμοκρασία του δωματίου αλλάξει, τότε πέρα από την ομαλή εκκίνηση του συμπιεστή ρυθμίζεται και ο ρυθμός λειτουργίας του ώστε αυτός να είναι όσος χρειάζεται για να καλύψει μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας χωρίς να χρειαστεί να δουλέψει σε πλήρη ισχύ.
Αντίστοιχα και στην ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση πέραν από την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας που έχουμε (λόγω του ότι οι συνηθισμένες έχουν έναν επιλογέα τριών ή τεσσάρων θέσεων) για την χρήση συγκεκριμένου «ρεύματος» για την συγκόλληση, η ρύθμιση της συχνότητας της μορφής της τάσης και των άλλων χαρακτηριστικών ίσως παίζουν ρόλο και στο είδος των ηλεκτροδίων που χρησιμοποιούνται ή και στο είδος των μετάλλων προς συγκόλληση. Σε αντίθεση με τα κλιματιστικά που η ρύθμιση γίνεται αυτόματα στις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις η ρύθμιση μπορεί να γίνει και χειροκίνητα.


Τα έγραψα λίγο μπακαλίστικα αλλά ελπίζω να είναι σωστά.
Αν κάποιος έχει όντος κάτι να προσθέσει ή να διορθώσει ας το κάνει αλλά αν γίνεται έστω και με μια μικρή εξήγηση.
Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι εγώ ο λόγος «κραξίματος» αλλά δεν ψάχνω και για επαίνους.
Είμαστε εδώ για συζήτηση και ανταλλαγή απόψεων (σωστών ή λάθος) και όχι για κράξιμο και για το ποιος είναι καλλίτερος ή ξέρει πιο πολλά.

Ελπίζω το παραπάνω να μην αποτελέσει αφορμή για νέα παρατράγουδα.



Φιλικά
Malvino

----------


## herctrap

τωρα που ηρεμησαμε ολοι

οταν λες συχνοτητα εννοεις το αλλαζει το duty cycle?

----------


## -nikos-

διαβαζωντας αυτο το θεμα θελω να θεσω και εγω τις αποριες μου ,
τελικα με την τεχνολογια inverter εχουμε πραγματικη εικονομια ρευματος η κανουμε διαφωρετικη χρηση
της παροχης χρεισιμοποιουντας φορτια που δεν καταγραφωνται απο τον μετριτη της παροχης,
γιατι η αποδοση σημενει καταναλωση και θα μπορουσα να δεχτω οτι σ αυτο συμβαλει η καλιτερη 
διαχειριση της ενεργιας σε κλιματιστικα και ψυγια με τεχνολογικα ανοτερα εξαρτιματα[μοτερ με λιγωτερες αεργες απολιες-κυψελιδες με μεγαλιτερη λεπτομερια-υπερπυκνοτες-πιο αποδοτικα φρεον-,κ.α.]
αλλα με τις ηλεκτρωκολησεις τι γινεται??
πως αντικαθιστατε ο μετασχειματιστης με τον κινητο πυρινα με παναλαφρα ολοκληρομενα,και οποιος εχει ασχωλιθει 
με ηλεκτροκοληση ξερει καλα την δηναμη που χρειαζεται για το λιοσιμο χοντρων ηλεκτροδιων?? 
και ξαναροτω μηπως χρεισιμοποιηται φορτιο που δεν μετριεται απο τον μετριτη??

----------


## Xarry

Ποια η διαφορα inverter τροποποιημενοι ημιτονου και καθαρου ημιτονου;

----------


## dalai

> Ποια η διαφορα inverter τροποποιημενοι ημιτονου και καθαρου ημιτονου;



  απαντήθηκεστο νήμα, στο μήνυμα #4 .
να συμπληρώσω απλος οτι ετσι φαινετε στον παλμογράφο το καθαρό ημ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sine_and_Cosine.svg
και ετσι το τροποποιημενο http://www.simplecircuitsandprojects...-sine-wave.gif
 .

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ποια η διαφορα inverter τροποποιημενοι ημιτονου και καθαρου ημιτονου;



Δεν υπάρχει inverter καθαρού ημίτονου , ο παλμός είναι τετραγωνικός,
και με κολπάκια προσπαθούν να το κάνουν να μοιάζει με εναλλασσόμενο ημιτονοειδές . 

Μόνο ο Χριστός έκανε τα νερό κρασί, όλοι οι άλλοι απλά προσπαθούν.

----------


## Xarry

> Δεν υπάρχει inverter καθαρού ημίτονου , ο παλμός είναι τετραγωνικός,
> και με κολπάκια προσπαθούν να το κάνουν να μοιάζει με εναλλασσόμενο ημιτονοειδές . 
> 
> Μόνο ο Χριστός έκανε τα νερό κρασί, όλοι οι άλλοι απλά προσπαθούν.



 Δηλαδη τα υποτιθεμενα καθαρου ημιτινου απατη ειναι που εχουν πολλαπλασια τιμη;

----------


## Mihos

> inverter  =  έξυπνα σχεδιασμένος , ενεργός  μετατροπέας ενέργειας ...   
> 
> 
> Και για να εξερευνήσεις αυτήν την οικογένεια κυκλωμάτων , πρέπει να έχεις  πολύμετρα , 4-5 κιλά σε πολύμετρα, το λιγότερο ..



Θέλει ο πολυμετρόφιλος :Wub:  να κρυφτεί και η χαρά δεν τον αφήνει :Drool: ... Θα έλεγα ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να εξερευνήσεις αυτήν την οικογένεια κυκλωμάτων είναι ο *παλμογράφος*................

----------


## dalai

δεν ξερω αν ειναι απατη (φυσικα και δεν ειναι) αλλα εγω το εβαλα σε παλμογραφο (2500 ευρω  παλ/φος κυριακος 69 ετσι?οχι να μη λες παλι και με πρηξεις) και το κυμα ηταν οπτικα τελοιο  .Δοκιμαστηκε εως τα 1000 watt 
Αλλα ακομη και αντιγραφη του πραγματικου ημιτονου να ειναι ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα επαγωγηκα φορτια δεν νιωθουν την διαφορα αφου η παραμορφωση ειναι μολις 5%

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Δηλαδη τα υποτιθεμενα καθαρου ημιτινου απατη ειναι που εχουν πολλαπλασια τιμη;



Η λέξη άπατη δεν κολλάει στην περίπτωση αυτή, 
εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με διάφορες ιδέες που έχουν υλοποιηθεί σε υλικά,
τα οποία σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο αντιμετωπίζουν την κατάσταση όσο μπορούν. 
Η πολλαπλάσια τιμή είναι το τίμημα. 

Τα ίδια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν τα Inverter περί ακρίβειας και καθαρότητας του σήματος εξόδου,
έχει παρουσιαστεί και στις γεννήτριες τόνων και σημάτων . 
Για παράδειγμα ,  το ολοκληρωμένο Max038 το ποιο καλοφτιαγμένο , που χρειαζότανε τις λιγότερες μετατροπές, 
για να δώσει ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματά , κοστίζει σήμερα εάν το βρεις σε κατάστημα τα 47Ε ..   

Και τώρα αφού διυλίσαμε το κουνούπι και πήραμε μια ιδέα πως γεννιέται το σήμα , 
πρέπει να βρούμε και μια συσκευή να το διαβάσει - μετρήσει .  

Η οποία θα έχει τα ίδια πανάκριβα υλικά , το ίδιο δηλαδή γεννητικό υλικό με το ολοκληρωμένο που δημιουργεί το σήμα. 
Ο πολυμετρόφιλος :Wub:  βρήκε ποια πολύμετρα περιέχουν τα αντίστοιχα High-end κυκλώματα,
που μπορούν να  ελέγξουν την σωστή λειτουργία και το ποσοστό απόδοσης  του κάθε  Inverter .

Και με το τελευταίας τεχνολογίας Agilent U1272A ( έξι μηνών μοντέλο )   
που έχει την δυνατότητα  συχνόμετρου + Duty cycle + Vpp + ms μήκους σήματος,
θα εχω την δυνατότητα να σου ζωγραφίσω το σήμα σε ένα απλό χαρτί. 

Και για τους φανατικούς Παλμογραφόφιλους εχω να πω,
ότι είναι χαρά μου να σας γκρεμίζω τουβλάκι τουβλάκι τον ενθουσιασμό σας. LOL

----------


## Xarry

Πρεπει να πω οτι δεν καταλαβα απολυτως τιποτα απο τα γραφομενα σου.

----------


## FILMAN

> διαβαζωντας αυτο το θεμα θελω να θεσω και εγω τις αποριες μου ,
> τελικα με την τεχνολογια inverter εχουμε πραγματικη εικονομια ρευματος η κανουμε διαφωρετικη χρηση
> της παροχης χρεισιμοποιουντας φορτια που δεν καταγραφωνται απο τον μετριτη της παροχης,
> γιατι η αποδοση σημενει καταναλωση και θα μπορουσα να δεχτω οτι σ αυτο συμβαλει η καλιτερη 
> διαχειριση της ενεργιας σε κλιματιστικα και ψυγια με τεχνολογικα ανοτερα εξαρτιματα[μοτερ με λιγωτερες αεργες απολιες-κυψελιδες με μεγαλιτερη λεπτομερια-υπερπυκνοτες-πιο αποδοτικα φρεον-,κ.α.]
> αλλα με τις ηλεκτρωκολησεις τι γινεται??
> *πως αντικαθιστατε ο μετασχειματιστης με τον κινητο πυρινα με παναλαφρα ολοκληρομενα,και οποιος εχει ασχωλιθει 
> με ηλεκτροκοληση ξερει καλα την δηναμη που χρειαζεται για το λιοσιμο χοντρων ηλεκτροδιων?? 
> *και ξαναροτω μηπως χρεισιμοποιηται φορτιο που δεν μετριεται απο τον μετριτη??



Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν αντικαθίσταται από ολοκληρωμένα, αλλά πάλι από μετασχηματιστή. Απλώς λόγω της πολύ υψηλότερης συχνότητας (εμείς τη διαλέγουμε επίτηδες υψηλή) ο πυρήνας μπορεί να είναι πολύ μικρότερος από ότι στους κλασσικούς μετασχηματιστές.

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν υπάρχει inverter καθαρού ημίτονου , ο παλμός είναι τετραγωνικός,
> και με κολπάκια προσπαθούν να το κάνουν να μοιάζει με εναλλασσόμενο ημιτονοειδές . 
> 
> Μόνο ο Χριστός έκανε τα νερό κρασί, όλοι οι άλλοι απλά προσπαθούν.



Και όμως υπάρχει...

----------


## Thanos10

> διαβαζωντας αυτο το θεμα θελω να θεσω και εγω τις αποριες μου ,
> τελικα με την τεχνολογια inverter εχουμε πραγματικη εικονομια ρευματος η κανουμε διαφωρετικη χρηση
> της παροχης χρεισιμοποιουντας φορτια που δεν καταγραφωνται απο τον μετριτη της παροχης,
> γιατι η αποδοση σημενει καταναλωση και θα μπορουσα να δεχτω οτι σ αυτο συμβαλει η καλιτερη 
> διαχειριση της ενεργιας σε κλιματιστικα και ψυγια με τεχνολογικα ανοτερα εξαρτιματα[μοτερ με λιγωτερες αεργες απολιες-κυψελιδες με μεγαλιτερη λεπτομερια-υπερπυκνοτες-πιο αποδοτικα φρεον-,κ.α.]
> αλλα με τις ηλεκτρωκολησεις τι γινεται??
> πως αντικαθιστατε ο μετασχειματιστης με τον κινητο πυρινα με παναλαφρα ολοκληρομενα,και οποιος εχει ασχωλιθει 
> με ηλεκτροκοληση ξερει καλα την δηναμη που χρειαζεται για το λιοσιμο χοντρων ηλεκτροδιων?? 
> και ξαναροτω μηπως χρεισιμοποιηται φορτιο που δεν μετριεται απο τον μετριτη??



Η ηλεκτροσυγκολληση inverter δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτες που εχουν μονο μετασχηματιστη δηλαδη της απλες τις βαριες.
Στην inverter υπαρχει ενα κυκλωμα που παραγει τετραγωνικους παλμους 30-50ΚΗΖ περιπου που με την σειρα του οδηγει τα IGBT η fet που οδηγουν εναν μετασχηματιστη απο φερριτη το μεγεθοτους ειναι αναλογο με τα αμπερ που θελουμε,βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλα κυκλωματα μεσα στην ηλεκτροσυγκολληση που κανουν αλλες δουλειες.
Οσο για τα ηλεκτροδια αναλογα με την διατομη τους θελουμε και τα αναλογα αμπερ.
Ολες οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις inverter παραγουν DC ταση για συγκολληση η DC παραγει καλυτερο τοξο απο τις απλες.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Πρεπει να πω οτι δεν καταλαβα απολυτως τιποτα απο τα γραφομενα σου.



Δεν με ενοχλεί το γεγονός. 
Ποιος είπε ότι το θέμα είναι εύπεπτο για όποιον και να το διαβάσει ?  
Άμα θέλετε γενικές περιγραφές, ψάξτε στο Google.

----------


## taxideytis

> Δεν με ενοχλεί το γεγονός. 
> Ποιος είπε ότι το θέμα είναι εύπεπτο για όποιον και να το διαβάσει ?  
> Άμα θέλετε γενικές περιγραφές, ψάξτε στο Google.



να συνεχίσω την ερώτηση..οκ δεν έιναι ημίτονο δεκτό, αλλά ίσως με διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά κόλπα ξεγελάει τις συσκευές,(και βασικά τις ελεγκτικές συσκευές)  δεκτό και αυτό. Τότε γιατί αυτή η τόση διαφορά τιμής; 
Και επίσης σε μερικά μοτέρ που κάνουν σχετικό θόρυβο με τετράγωνη κυματομορφή, ένα inverter "ημιτόνου", θα κάνει λιγότερο;

----------


## tasosmos

Στην πραξη μερικα modified sine ups που εχω δει εχουν συνηθως ενα υποτυπωδες φιλτρο για να κοβουν τις πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες, ειναι δλδ "στρογγυλεμενες οι γωνιες" αλλα μπορει να εχουν και μια dc συνιστωσα.

Γενικα οι συσκευες εχουν καλυτερη συμπεριφορα με ενα αξιολογο true sine ups. 
πχ εχουν ακουστει διαφορα προβληματα στα "καλα" τροφοδοτικα για πισι με Active PFC οταν συνδυαζονται με φτηνα ups.  

Συνημμενες και κυματομορφες απο ενα ups των 100€ και ενα των 500€ (και fft απο το ημιτονο) που ειχα προχειρες στον σκληρο (με probe x10 προφανως).

modified_sine_ups.jpgtrue_sine_ups.jpgtrue_sine_ups_fft.jpg

----------


## Xarry

> Δεν με ενοχλεί το γεγονός. 
> Ποιος είπε ότι το θέμα είναι εύπεπτο για όποιον και να το διαβάσει ?  
> Άμα θέλετε γενικές περιγραφές, ψάξτε στο Google.



 Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια δεν εχεις ορεξη να ριξεις το επιπεδο σου για να καταλαβουμε και μεις οι ασχετοι;
Ουτε μενα με ενοχλει κουβεντα να γινεται.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> να συνεχίσω την ερώτηση..οκ δεν έιναι ημίτονο δεκτό, αλλά ίσως με διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά κόλπα ξεγελάει τις συσκευές,(και βασικά τις ελεγκτικές συσκευές)  δεκτό και αυτό. Τότε γιατί αυτή η τόση διαφορά τιμής; 
> Και επίσης σε μερικά μοτέρ που κάνουν σχετικό θόρυβο με τετράγωνη κυματομορφή, ένα inverter "ημιτόνου", θα κάνει λιγότερο;



Να ρωτήσω μια χαζή ερώτηση ?  Εαν δοκίμαζες το ίδιο μοτέρ με τροφοδοσία από το δίκτυο .. δεν θα σου λύνονταν η συγκεκριμένη απορία ?

----------


## dalai

ΑΜΑΝ ρε xarry . Ενα πραμμα επρεπε να σου μεινει και δεν σου εμεινε...και σε ολους εσας εδωμεσα .Γατακια που δεν καταλαβενετε απο επαγγελματισμο .





> Και με το τελευταίας τεχνολογίας Agilent U1272A ( έξι μηνών μοντέλο )   
> που έχει την δυνατότητα  συχνόμετρου + Duty cycle + Vpp + ms μήκους σήματος,



AMAN ποια δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις την ανωτερωτητα ενος εργαλειου . Σημασια δεν εχει τι ρωτησες αγορι μου .Σημασια εχει ενα καλο *Agilent U1272A* 
Α Μ Α Ν !!

Υ.Γ. Τo true sine  που πηρα εγω ,δειχνει σε ενα φτηνιαρικο παλμογραφο (καμοια σχεση με tous  επαγγελματικους  γαμ@τους  syper duper Agilent U1272A που έχει την δυνατότητα  συχνόμετρου + Duty cycle + Vpp + ms μήκους σήματος) πραγματικο ημιτονο ,και τα μοτερ ακουγονται λες και το εβαλα στη ΔΕΗ. 
ΚΑΜΟΙΑ σχεση με *Agilent U1272A  σου λεωωωω!!!!!*

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια δεν εχεις ορεξη να ριξεις το επιπεδο σου για να καταλαβουμε και μεις οι ασχετοι;
> Ουτε μενα με ενοχλει κουβεντα να γινεται.



Οχι αγάπη μου , άλλη είναι η ερώτηση σου , και αυτή είναι Θείο Κυριάκο  μήπως μπορείς να μου χαρίσεις τζάμπα τις γνώσεις σου ?
Και η απάντηση είναι *ΟΧΙ*. 

Βέβαια χρωστάς  τουλάχιστον 50€  στον Τάσο , που ότι έγγραψε το παλικάρι είναι χρυσάφι . #26

----------


## pit21

Αγαπητε θείο Κυριάκο αν δεν είσαι διατεθημένος να μοιραστεις τις γνωσεις σου όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (κατι το απολύτως σεβαστό) απλά μην απαντας μονο και μόνο για να πουλήσεις μουρη οτι το ξέρεις. Απλά αγνόησε το thread. 
Στο φόρουμ δεν μπηκε και ούτε θα έπρεπε να μπει  τιμη ανα κιλο στις γνώσεις ώστε να άρχισουμε να πουλάμε!

Με κάθε σεβασμό προς τις γνώσεις σου

----------


## taxideytis

> Να ρωτήσω μια χαζή ερώτηση ?  Εαν δοκίμαζες το ίδιο μοτέρ με τροφοδοσία από το δίκτυο .. δεν θα σου λύνονταν η συγκεκριμένη απορία ?



μερικές συσκευές μου δεν λειτουργήσαν ποτέ στο δίκτυο. Πχ Ψυγείο, ανεμιστήρας οροφής, πιεστικό νερού, όπως και μερικά εργαλεία που δεν ήρθαν ποτέ σε επαφή με το δίκτυο...ομως...ήρθαν σε επαφή με γεννήτρια και σε μερικά διακρίνω λιγότερο θόρυβο, και άλλα, όπως ο ανεμιστήρα οροφής, απλά έιναι θορυβώδη. Πολύ. Το θέμα λοιπόν σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέγεις, ένα inverter "ημιτόνου", θα εξαλείψει τον θόρυβο;  Το δυνατό θόρυβο, τον αισθητό, διότι σίγουρα ανεπαίσθητο θα έχουν. Το θέμα εν κατακλείδι έιναι αν αξίζει να δώσω πες 750 με 1000€ σε χαλεπούς καιρούς για κάτι που στην ουσία δεν έχει να προσφέρει και πολλά πράγματα. Και δυστυχώς οι μπροσούρες των προιόντων δεν ανοίγουν τα μάτια σε μας που ψαχνόμαστε λιιιγο παραπάνω. :Smile:

----------


## Mihos

Ένα καλό inverter δεν θα μειώσει μόνο τον θόρυβο... Το σημαντικό είναι ότι θα μειώσει την κατανάλωση και θα αυξήσει τον χρόνο ζωής των συσκευών. Σε σχέση με ένα κατώτερο Inverter πάντα...

----------


## Xarry

> Οχι αγάπη μου , άλλη είναι η ερώτηση σου , και αυτή είναι Θείο Κυριάκο  μήπως μπορείς να μου χαρίσεις τζάμπα τις γνώσεις σου ?
> Και η απάντηση είναι *ΟΧΙ*. 
> 
> Βέβαια χρωστάς  τουλάχιστον 50€  στον Τάσο , που ότι έγγραψε το παλικάρι είναι χρυσάφι . #26



 Τωρα τι να πω; Ειρωνια ειναι αυτο; Μαλλον. Ρωτησα κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο πανω σε κατι που εσυ ειπες αυθαιρετα χωρις αιτιολογηση. Δηλαδη τις τοσο πολυτιμες γνωσεις σου ποσο τις πουλας; Πες μας να δουλεψουμε μια ζωη να κλεψουμε κιολας καμια τραπεζα μπας και μαθουμε για το inverter καθαρου. Σε φορουμ ειμαστε αμα δε γουσταρεις να καθεσε να εξηγεις η δε λε τιποτα η ανοιγεις φροντηστηριο, θα μαι ο πρωτος που θα ερθω να μαθω τι παραπανω κανει ενα πολυμετρο των 1000 ευρω απο ενα των 3.

----------

street (10-06-11)

----------


## dalai

> μερικές συσκευές μου δεν λειτουργήσαν ποτέ στο δίκτυο. Πχ Ψυγείο, ανεμιστήρας οροφής, πιεστικό νερού, όπως και μερικά εργαλεία που δεν ήρθαν ποτέ σε επαφή με το δίκτυο...ομως...ήρθαν σε επαφή με γεννήτρια και σε μερικά διακρίνω λιγότερο θόρυβο, και άλλα, όπως ο ανεμιστήρα οροφής, απλά έιναι θορυβώδη. Πολύ. Το θέμα λοιπόν σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέγεις, ένα inverter "ημιτόνου", θα εξαλείψει τον θόρυβο;  Το δυνατό θόρυβο, τον αισθητό, διότι σίγουρα ανεπαίσθητο θα έχουν. Το θέμα εν κατακλείδι έιναι αν αξίζει να δώσω πες 750 με 1000€ σε χαλεπούς καιρούς για κάτι που στην ουσία δεν έχει να προσφέρει και πολλά πράγματα. Και δυστυχώς οι μπροσούρες των προιόντων δεν ανοίγουν τα μάτια σε μας που ψαχνόμαστε λιιιγο παραπάνω.



DΔηλαδη επιμενεις να πιστευεις  οτι 1) εχει εχει την απαντηση 2) αν παρακαλεσεις ή προκαλεσεις θα σου τι δωσει και  3) οι αλλοι γραφουν μαλακιες και σε μπερδευουν.
Ο κυριακος καλος ασχολητε.Αλλωστε πιθανον να βγαλει και χρηματα αν αποφασισει να πουλησει γνωση. Εγω κακως ασχολουμαι.....

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> μερικές συσκευές μου δεν λειτουργήσαν ποτέ στο δίκτυο. Πχ Ψυγείο, ανεμιστήρας οροφής, πιεστικό νερού, όπως και μερικά εργαλεία που δεν ήρθαν ποτέ σε επαφή με το δίκτυο...ομως...ήρθαν σε επαφή με γεννήτρια και σε μερικά διακρίνω λιγότερο θόρυβο, και άλλα, όπως ο ανεμιστήρα οροφής, απλά έιναι θορυβώδη. Πολύ. Το θέμα λοιπόν σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέγεις, ένα inverter "ημιτόνου", θα εξαλείψει τον θόρυβο;  Το δυνατό θόρυβο, τον αισθητό, διότι σίγουρα ανεπαίσθητο θα έχουν. Το θέμα εν κατακλείδι έιναι αν αξίζει να δώσω πες 750 με 1000€ σε χαλεπούς καιρούς για κάτι που στην ουσία δεν έχει να προσφέρει και πολλά πράγματα. Και δυστυχώς οι μπροσούρες των προιόντων δεν ανοίγουν τα μάτια σε μας που ψαχνόμαστε λιιιγο παραπάνω.



Εντάξει είμαι στην συχνότητα σου , αλλά έχεις ένα θεματάκι με την σωστή ρύθμιση του συνημίτονου και σε σχέση με τα φορτία.
Κάποιες συσκευές έχουν προβλέψει να περιέχουν πυκνωτές διόρθωσης, κάποιες φτηνιάρικες όχι.  
Είναι λογικό να κροταλίζουν τα φτηνιάρικα μοτεράκια και οι λάμπες φθορισμού χωρίς πυκνωτές.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πριν κλειδωθεί το θέμα , εχω να πω ότι υποχρέωση μου είναι να απαντάω σε όποιον απευθύνει μια λογική ερώτηση. 
Εαν του αρέσει η όχι η απάντηση δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Xarry

Την απαντηση δε βλεπω...
Αλλα ξεχασα δεν πληρωσα....

----------

street (10-06-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> Στην πραξη μερικα modified sine ups που εχω δει εχουν συνηθως ενα υποτυπωδες φιλτρο για να κοβουν τις πολυ υψηλες συχνοτητες, ειναι δλδ "στρογγυλεμενες οι γωνιες" αλλα μπορει να εχουν και μια dc συνιστωσα.
> 
> Γενικα οι συσκευες εχουν καλυτερη συμπεριφορα με ενα αξιολογο true sine ups. 
> πχ εχουν ακουστει διαφορα προβληματα στα "καλα" τροφοδοτικα για πισι με Active PFC οταν συνδυαζονται με φτηνα ups. 
> 
> Συνημμενες και κυματομορφες απο ενα ups των 100€ και ενα των 500€ (και fft απο το ημιτονο) που ειχα προχειρες στον σκληρο (με probe x10 προφανως).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20818Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20819Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20820



Ααααααα, χάλια! Το "καλό" έχει crossover distortion! Κοίτα έξοδο από ένα δικιάς μου σχεδίασης και κατασκευής (την επάνω κυματομορφή εεε, η κάτω είναι το PWM που οδηγεί τα MOSFET):

----------


## FILMAN

> Εντάξει είμαι στην συχνότητα σου , αλλά έχεις ένα θεματάκι με την σωστή ρύθμιση του συνημίτονου και σε σχέση με τα φορτία.
> Κάποιες συσκευές έχουν προβλέψει να περιέχουν πυκνωτές διόρθωσης, κάποιες φτηνιάρικες όχι. 
> Είναι λογικό να κροταλίζουν τα φτηνιάρικα μοτεράκια και οι λάμπες φθορισμού χωρίς πυκνωτές.



Κυριάκο θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι είτε υπάρχει πυκνωτής διόρθωσης είτε όχι το επαγωγικό στοιχείο συμπεριφέρεται ακριβώς το ίδιο, διότι ο πυκνωτής διόρθωσης μπαίνει απλώς παράλληλα στην παροχή. Κατά συνέπεια με ή χωρίς τον πυκνωτή, το επαγωγικό στοιχείο τα ίδια 220V~ έχει ως τροφοδοσία.

----------


## taxideytis

...το θέμα είναι οτι μερικοί, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ, δεν έχουν ιδέα  απο ηλεκτρονικά...γιατί ρε παιδί μου η δουλειά μου επί 38 τόσα χρόνια  ήταν άλλη..τι να λέμε...
...Το αντικέιμενο δεν το κατέχω και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μάθω  όσα γνωρίζει ένας μέτριος απόφοιτος μιας μέσης τεχνικής σχολής. Το γνώθι  σ' αυτόν το έχω. Πέρα απο αυτό όμως πρέπει να μάθουμε ωρισμένα πράγματα  γιατί έτσι ...κακό είναι; 
Βέβαια το διαδίκτυο δίνει λύσεις, και γνώση. Αλλά η πραγματική γνώση  έιτε μας αρέσει έιτε όχι έιναι πρώτα το βιβλίο και μετά η πρακτική  εξάσκηση. και φυσικά με την συνεχή εξάσκηση και ενημέρωση διατηρείς την γνώση.

Το τεχνικό μέρος, με τους τεχνικούς διαξιφισμούς και όρους, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω τι κάνει το χ mosfett...Αλλά...

επι του πρακτέου. Ένα inverter "ημιτόνου" τελικά βγάζει ένα παλμό που μερικές συσκευές τις ξεγελάει και άλλες όχι. κατανοητό. Αυτό εξαρτάται απο τις συσκευές λοιπόν και την ποιότητα αυτών...η οποία μεταφράζεται αν έχουν κάποιο επιπλέον ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα...

Κάποιος πιο πάνω μου είπε οτι θα έχω οικονομία με το inverter "ημιτόνου"  Θα ρωτήσω. Μέσα απο το inverter περνάει ρευμα...Με αυτό το σκεπτικό οι συσκευές ζητάνε, και ένα inverter "τετράγωνης" κυματομορφής κρατάει για το εαυτό του κάτι τις παραπάνω, συν του ότι οι συσκευές χρειάζονται παραπάνω "τετραγωνισμένο" ρεύμα. 
Μειονεκτήματα τα οποία δεν τα έχει ένα "ημιτονοειδές" inverter. (όσο ημιτονοειδές και αν είναι, με όποιο τρόπο και αν είναι). 

Οπότε, μακροπρόθεσμα, και *για μερικές συσκευές* που εργάζονται συνέχεια, πχ ψυγείο, *τελικά ίσως συμφέρει* ένα "ημιτονοειδές" inverter. Για τα υπόλοιπα έχουμε και το βρώμικο ρεύμα...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ένα inverter "ημιτόνου" τελικά βγάζει ένα παλμό που μερικές συσκευές τις ξεγελάει και άλλες όχι. κατανοητό.
> 
> (Όχι. Αν βγάζει ημίτονο, οι συσκευές νοιώθουν ότι τροφοδοτούνται από τη ΔΕΗ. Δουλεύουν κατά συνέπεια κανονικά.)
> 
> Αυτό εξαρτάται απο τις συσκευές λοιπόν και την ποιότητα αυτών...η οποία μεταφράζεται αν έχουν κάποιο επιπλέον ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα...
> 
> (Δεν είναι θέμα ποιότητας αλλά είδους. Π.χ. δεν θα πεις ότι μια αντίσταση είναι πιο ποιοτική από ένα επαγωγικό κινητήρα επειδή η πρώτη μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί με οποιαδήποτε κυματομορφή ενώ ο δεύτερος όχι! )



 :Smile:

----------


## dalai

Ποσες φορες πρεπει να γραψω οτι αμα ειναι καθαρου ημιτονου ,μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σε ΟΛΕΣ τις συσκευες.Αλλα αν ειναι ,δηλ αν βλεπεις τη γνωστη κυματομορφη.Ακομη και αν μοιαζει αρκετα .δηλ αν βλεπεις τα "σκαλοπατια" στο παλμογραφο αλλα να ειναι πολλα,πανω απο 50 σε καθε περιοδο.Τα περι γ@μ@του  παλμογραφου και σουπερ συσκευων ειναι Μ@$%##$ και με εκνευριζουν αφανταστα.
Φτανει με το ψωνισμα του καθενος. Ας ερθει στο εξοχικο ,να μου αποδειξει οποιοσδηποτε οτι ο ινβερτερ μου δεν κανει ,σε οποια συσκευη θελει μεχρι 1500 βαττ και αμα το καψει αυτο που θα φερει ή αμα εστω κανει θορυβο ,θα του το πληρωσω επιτοπου.
Αλλιως παρατατε με με τις φανφαρες και τα μαλακοεπιστημονικα, μονο και μονο για να αποδειξουμε οτι ξερουμε πολλα. Ηδου η ροδος...
Σε τετραγωνικου παλμου μπορεις να βαλεις αφοβα :αντιστασεις (θερμαντικα ,λαμπες πυρακτωσεως ) και οτιδηποτε με παλμοτροφοδοτικο  (πακακια τροφοδοτικα, λαμπες αγογονου, λαμπες led ,laptop,PC, TFT-LCD TV ). Δεν προτεινονται μοτερ, ψυγεια ,μετασχηματιστες παλιου τυπου με πηνιο.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Η κουβέντα για τα Inverter που βάζουν κάποιοι στα σπίτια τους τελειώνει μέσα σε δυο φράσεις . 

α) Ανεξάρτητη Πηγή ρεύματος , με ελάχιστες ομοιότητες με την Ηλεκτρολογία του 1990.
Νέες συνθήκες , νέες παράμετροι .   

β) Η πιστοποίηση ότι ο  ματρακάς που αγόρασε ο καθένας ως Inverter, οτι είναι πραγματικό Inverter,
απαιτεί ακριβά και κατάλληλα εργαλεία, και έναν τεχνίτη βαφτισμένο στην τελευταία τεχνολογία, και να έχει και εμπειρίες από την παλιά. 

Ο χομπιστας δεν έχει τα κουράγια να τα βγάλει πέρα. 
Και για να τα αποκτήσει , θα πρέπει να χωρίσει την γυναίκα του, να πεθάνει στο διάβασμα , και κάνει μαξιλάρι τα Inverter και τα ακριβά όργανα. 

Και επειδή τα σπιτικά Inverter τα θεωρώ παιχνίδια, σε σχέση με τις δικιές μου εμπειρίες,
τα θεωρώ και ως βαρετά ως θέμα. 

Εμένα με καίνε τα βιομηχανικά Inverter, σε μοτέρ με μεταβαλλόμενες στροφές, όπου εκεί βγαίνουν άχρηστα,
όλα τα  πολύμετρα και οι αμπεροτσιμπίδες του κιλού.
Τα καταφέρνουν μόνο μια γενιά πρωταθλητών στα όργανα μετρήσεις, που γεννήθηκαν τα τελευταία οχτώ χρόνια.

Και όλοι σας έχετε δυο επιλογές , ή πιάνεστε  από το χέρι μου, παρακολουθώντας το ταξίδι της Αλίκης στην χώρα των Inverter 
ή πιάστε το τάβλι.

----------


## diwattos

> Κάποτε που το έψαχνα και Εγώ είχα μπερδευτεί λίγο με τους ορισμούς (Inverter, Converter, Rectifier) γιατί όλα μπορούν να μπουν στην ίδια κατηγορία ως μετατροπείς, γιατί όλοι μετατρέπουν «κάτι» σε «κάτι» άλλο. Ωστόσο έχω καταλήξει στα παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> *Μετατροπέας DC**/AC** (Inverter**)*
> Ο Inverter είναι ένας μετατροπέας του οποίου στην είσοδο συνδέεται DC τάση και τη μετατρέπει στην έξοδό του σε εναλλασσόμενη AC τάση μονοφασική ή τριφασική και ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις των καταναλωτών σε κατάλληλη συχνότητα, μορφή και τάση.
> Υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία εμπορικών τύπων inverter ανάλογα με τη μορφή της AC τάσης εξόδου, της DC τάσης εισόδου, την ονομαστική ισχύ, τη μέθοδο λειτουργίας, την τεχνολογία των υλικών που χρησιμοποιούν και την αποδοτικότητα. Ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό μερικών τριφασικών inverters είναι ικανότητά τους να ανταποκρίνονται και σε μη ισορροπημένα φορτία.
> Οι inverters με όχι καθαρά ημιτονοειδή τάση εξόδου είναι ακατάλληλοι για φορτία με έντονο επαγωγικό χαρακτήρα, όπως οι κινητήρες AC, γιατί υπάρχει μία σημαντική αρμονική παραμόρφωση, η οποία έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση των απωλειών άρα και την εμφάνιση ενός χαμηλού βαθμού απόδοσης του inverter. Ωστόσο, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για ωμικά φορτία όπως οι λάμπες πυρακτώσεως και μέσα θέρμανσης.
> Οι inverters με όσο το δυνατόν πιο ομοιόμορφο ημιτονοειδές σήμα είναι κατάλληλοι για όλα τα φορτία ακόμα και για υπολογιστές, ψυγεία, τηλεοράσεις και άλλα.
> Βαθμός απόδοσης του inverter ορίζεται το πηλίκο της αποδιδόμενης ισχύς προς την ισχύ που καταναλώνεται για την παραγωγή αυτής, για αυτό και οι Inverters με καθαρά ημιτονοειδές σήμα έχουν και μεγάλο βαθμό απόδοσης.
> ...




φηλαρακι οποιος εχει για εργαλεια μονο ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι ειναι αχρηστος και οτι λεει και σκευτεται ειναι απλα λαθος και φαντασμενο! :Tongue2: 

τα σεβη μου για το υπερπληρες κειμενακι σου! :Thumbup:

----------

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 (11-06-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Σβήστηκαν κάποια μηνύματα. 





> Και όλοι σας έχετε δυο επιλογές , ή πιάνεστε  από το χέρι μου, παρακολουθώντας το ταξίδι της Αλίκης 
> στην χώρα των Inverter ή πιάστε το τάβλι.



 :Huh:  Βρε Κυριάκο τι λες?, τι λόγια "μεσσία" είναι αυτά?.

Κυριάκο ..., αφού δεν έχεις σκοπό να βοηθήσεις, το οποίο βέβαια εκτιμώ και σέβομαι, είναι επιλογή σου εξάλλου, 
γιατί όμως το κουράζεις. 

Είναι άξιον απορίας ...

Πραγματικά δεν μου αρέσει να μπαίνω "σφήνα" και να λεω αυτά, αλλά με  αυτά που διαβάζω έχω κάνει striptease 
(με έχεις βγάλει απο τα ρούχα μου).

Το σωστό είναι: λες την γνώμη σου, γίνεται δεκτή Οκ, δεν γίνεται δεκτή, πάλι Οκ. Δεν προσπαθείς να την επιβάλεις ...

----------

Xarry (12-06-11)

----------


## dalai

Δεν μου αρεσει οτι σβηστηκαν τα μηνυματα μου  ειδικα τα τελευταια. Παρολα αυτα σεβομαι τον admin  για το καλο του νηματος  και του εκτροχιασμου που εγινε.
Θα ζητησω ομως και απο τον  admin  να σεβαστει την ψυχολογικη μας ηρεμια.  αν ειναι οποτε λεμε μια γνωμη  να ερχετε ο ειρωνας ,φαφλατας,μεγαλομανης να μας μας πριζει  παρακαλω  να μας προστατευσει και εμας ο admin.
Εχουμε τα δικα μας προβληματα , δεν θα συμετεχουμε στα ψυχολογικα παιδικα τραυματα και των αλλων

----------

Xarry (12-06-11)

----------


## electron

Κάτι που επιπλέον δεν διατυπώθηκε για τα inverter είναι ότι με την δυνατότητα παραμετροποίησης τους που διαθέτουν, μπορούμε να εξομαλύνουμε την λειτουργία του φορτίου και ειδικά ενός κινητήρα. Για το πως επιτυγχάνεται αυτό,επιγραμματικά θα αναφέρω τα εξής:

Ράμπα επιτάχυνσης
Ράμπα επιβράδυνσης
Ρύθμιση ροπής

Αυτά είναι μόνο μερικά χαρακτηριστικά που μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε ώστε και σωστότερη διαχείριση της κατανάλωσης μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε, αλλά και καλύτερο τρόπο λειτουργίας του φορτίου μας, (κινητήρα) κάνουμε, μεγαλώνοντας τον χρόνο ζωής του.

Υ.Γ Κυριάκο69 γιατί παλικάρι μου κουράζεσαι με τους....ανίδεους και ημιμαθής του Hlektronika.gr;;; Απορώ με την υπομονή σου και την διάθεση σου να προσφέρεις βρε παιδί μου.. :Applause:

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αφήσω κάποια μηνύματα σου που είναι εκτός θέματος, 
και να σβήσω των άλλων, εκτός θέματος. Αυτό πάει "αλυσίδα"  :Wink: . 

Μα γι'αυτό τα σβήνω. Πόστ που δεν έχουν σχέση με το θέμα, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να τα 
βλέπουμε και να "φορτιζόμαστε". Και δεν εννοώ για τα πόστ του Κυριάκου. Σβήστηκαν και 
άλλων μελών.

Παρακαλώ η συνέχεια επι του θέματος ...

----------


## Xarry

Συμφωνω με τον admin για το σβησιμο των ασχετων ποστ και δεν εχω ορεξη να ξαναχαλασω το τοπικ αλλα με αυτα που βλεπω δεν κρατιεμαι. Οντως οπως λεει και ο Νικος ο ψυχολογικη μας ηρεμια πηγε περιπατο με αυτα που διαβαζουμε. ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ να μην υπαρξει απαντηση στο ποστ μου εδω. Οποιος θελει μπορει ειτε με πμ ειτε με ενα καινουτιο τοπικ χωρις θεμα.
ΥΓ. Πμ ειχαμε και μεις και πιστευω περισσοτερα.
ΥΓ 2. Οτι και να ειπωθειτε (δεν ξερω καν για τι λες) λεξεις και φρασεις οπως οι παρακατω ειναι απαραδεκτες ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ ομως και για μενα λενε πολλα. Οποιαδηποτε προσωπικη διαφωνια δεν πρεπει να λυνεται ετσι. Ντροπη. 

παπαριές, 
πηγάδι με τα σκατά, 
υλικό του ρουφιάνου, 
Τέτοια αλητάκια δεν γλυτώνουν από τις κλωτσιές μου, 
Αυτά τα αλητάκια που τους τρελαίνει η ζήλια,
Προκλητικός μέχρι αηδίας, 
Τα νέα παιδιά πρέπει να έχουν ως ίνδαλμα έναν αποτυχημένο σαν και σένα
Και τέλος θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον ρουφιάνο για την διαφήμιση που μου έκανε

----------


## dalai

Αληθεια επαθες αμοκ με αυτα που σου εγραψα...Λυπάμαι αλλα  ειναι η αληθεια. Μας επριξες και ακομη συνεχιζεις  να σκεπάζεσαι με τον πνευατικο αυνανισμο της "επιτυχιας" σου. Τωρα ομως εισαι πολυ πιο αστειος απο οτι πριν. 
Πραγματικα γελασα με την απαντηση σου (η οποια φυσικα ηρθε αφου σβηστικαν τα δικα μου λογια ,γιατι ηταν πολυ σκληρα) .Αλλα αληθεια σου λεω γελασα.Καμοια φορα το λεμε για να πικαρουμε καποιον ,αλλα τωρα ηταν πολυ αστειο στα αληθεια Αν ηταν ετσι ολα τα ποστ σου δεν θα μαλωναμε ποτε  :Smile: 
Οσο για μια  απαντηση σου θα παραμεινω στο ιδιο ερωτημα....σε ποσα νηματα σε ανεχτικαν στη παρεα τους ? Τωρα βεβαια ζηταω πολλα αφου η απαντηση σου θα κυμανθει στα ιδια πλαισια με την ερωτηση που σου ειχα κανει πανω στο inverter ( να δοκιμασεις οτι φορτιο θελεις στο ινβερτερ μου  κλπ κλπ) Δηλαδη θα ειναι ,οπως απαντησε ενας συμφουριτης " Οτι νανε...". Μας ελεγες για τριφασικα βιομηχανικα και οτι π@π@κσδξ σου κατεβενε απλως για να μην παραδεχτεις οτι θα δουλεψει . Λες και εδω ρωτησε για βαρια βιομηχανια.Αλλα τι αλλο μπορουσες να απαντησεις εκτος απο "οτι νανε" Ε τα ιδια περιμενω και τωρα..
Αλλα αληθεια κανε χαβα .Πλεον καταλαβα οτι σε τσατισα.Οτι καποιος σε σκουντιξε απο το θρονο της  τελιοτητας.

----------


## taxideytis

εγώ συνεχίζω με τα inverter....

O Κυριάκος είπε (περίπου)  οτι τα invertrer για τα σπίτια έινια περίπου παιχνιδάκια...άποψή του και σεβαστή...
αλλά πέρα απο τα inverter που πάιρνουν το συνεχές 12,24,48 kai to κάνουν εναλλασσόμενο 220Volt, υπάρχουν και τα Invertrer δικτύου τα οποία παίρνουν 300-400 volt πάλι συνεχές και το φέρνουν sta 220 volt. Ουσιαστικά πιστευω είναι η ίδια λειτουργία. Αυτά δεν φτιάχνουν πλήρες ημιτονοειδές ρευμα για συντονισμό με το δίκτυο;

----------


## taxideytis

εγώ συνεχίζω με τα inverter....

  Κάποιος είπε (περίπου)  οτι τα invertrer για τα σπίτια είναι περίπου παιχνιδάκια...άποψή του και σεβαστή...
αλλά πέρα απο τα inverter που πάιρνουν το συνεχές 12,24,48 kai to κάνουν  εναλλασσόμενο 220Volt, υπάρχουν και τα Invertrer δικτύου τα οποία  παίρνουν 300-400 volt πάλι συνεχές και το φέρνουν sta 220 volt.  Ουσιαστικά πιστευω είναι η ίδια λειτουργία. Αυτά δεν φτιάχνουν πλήρες  ημιτονοειδές ρευμα για συντονισμό με το δίκτυο;

ορίστε το άλλαξα..εγώ απορίες έχω...

----------


## dalai

ναι ουσιαστικα η ιδια λειτουργια ειναι .Απλα αλλαζει η Vin.
Gia inverter που "στελνουν" ρευμα στο δικτυο και γυριζουν το ρολοι αναποδα ειναι κατι διαφορετικο. Οχι εντελως αν το βλεπεις τεχνικα το θεμα, αλλα ειναι για διαφορετικη χρηση.
Και επειδη η αποριες αυτες ειναι λιγο γενικες  δεν μπορω να γιανω πιο συγκεκριμενος αν δεν μοθ πεις προς τα που κινουνται οι αποριες σου

----------


## Googlis

Πάντως εγώ ως νέο μέλος σε αυτό το forum βλέπω ότι ο Κυριάκος αν και οξύθυμος δεν έχει άδικο και κάποιοι την έχουν δει επιστήμονες,παντογνώστες,
τζαμπατζήδες,πονηροί και το έχουν παραξηλώσει κτλ.Δεν σέβονται κανέναν και οι επαγγελματίες τεχνικοί κατ αυτούς  είναι μονίμως εχθροί, κλέφτες απατεώνες ψεύτες κτλ.
Δείτε σε αυτό το link το post 7 του Xarry και θα καταλάβετε....
Δηλαδή τι θες να μας πεις? Ότι οι τεχνικοί μαζεύτηκαν και έπιασαν τις εταιρίες να κάνουν έτσι τα ρολόγια για να πληρώνονται με τέτοιο τρόπο?
Πήρες καμιά φορά τηλέφωνο σε σοβαρό τεχνικό και δεν σου είπε τι πρέπει να κάνεις μόνος για να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα πρόβλημα ως *χρήστης* της συσκευής??
Η πρώτη υπόθεση που μπορείς να κάνεις και να την εκφράσεις δημόσια δηλαδή είναι ότι για να σε κλέψουν?
Μετά πως περιμένεις να σε αντιμετωπίσουν(όπως πχ ο Κυριάκος) όταν ''παίσεις'' στα χέρια τους? Με στοργή και προδέρμ?Αφού από την αρχή είσαι κακοπροαίρετος και πονηρός.
Εμένα προσωπικά αν και δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας τεχνικός αυτή η στάση σου δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## Xarry

Νομιζω οτι ειναι πασιφανες οτι κανω χιουμορ.

----------

